# Installation Windowmaker sous 10.1



## Einbert (26 Octobre 2001)

Bon, suite...oups bonjour tout d'abord,
J'ai chercher dans le forum tous les sujets qu'il y avait sur windowmaker, mais aucun ne semble vraiment pouvoir m'aider...A l'époque j'ai eu réussi à l'installer, mais là, ben ça foire complètement. Donc j'ai 10.1, j'ai installer xfree86 4.1 et XDarwin 1.0a3 ... Jusque là tout fonctionne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 après avoir dû bidouiller dans le path...Après avoir passé un moment à comprendre fink et à son utilité (voir ici pour ceux que ça intéressent), je me suis dit, ben pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser pour installer windowmaker...et hop, un petit 
	
	



```

```
...Il d/l tous les fichiers dont il a besoin, il compile et hop une erreur et tout à foirer...Donc ça n'a pas fonctionné avec fink (et en plus il essaye même pas d'installer la dernière version   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...Bon je me dis qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à l'installer d'après ce qu'on peut trouver dans la docu de windowmaker 0.70.0 ...donc il explique comment installer...Je fais tout comme c'est indiqué et hop des erreurs de compilation par-ci et par-là, donc ça merde pas mal...J'ai déjà corriger certaines choses, resp. il faut aller modifier ou rajouter des chemins d'accès dans certains fichiers de configuration (pour ne citer que cpp)...Juste en passant j'ai fait l'installation depuis le terminal osx...Faudrait-il plutôt le faire à partir de xdarwin ?? 
QQun d'autre a-t-il essayé d'installer dans les mêmes conditions que moi ? Et qqun se rappelle-t-il comment faire, voire dans quel dossier aller pour que la commande pour installer wmaker, i.e 
	
	



```

```
 fonctionne ?? 
Une fois que j'aurai l'ADSL, je crois plutôt que je vais essayé d'installer gnome et j'espère que cette fois-ci fink fera correctement son travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!

++


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2001)

tu peux toujours essayer en téléchargeant directement le pakage .dep
après, tu fais :
sudo dpkg -i &lt;le chemin/le nom du pakage&gt;
bien sur, il faut que tu résolves les dépendances à la main....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

Salut,

J'ai installé WindowMaker à l'aide de Fink avec la commande : sudo dselect. Cela m'a sélectionné tous les paquets nécessaires et je n'ai eu aucun problème de compilation ou autre. Il faut aussi faire la MAJ de XDarwin 1.0a3 pour X 10.1 car Fink installe par défaut XFree 4.1.

J'ai juste eu à créer avec pico un fichier .cshrc et indiquer : source /sw/bin/init.csh, puis à configurer mon fichier .xinitrc et à lancer wmaker.inst qui chez moi est dans le répertoire /sw/bin. C'est la version de WM 0.65.1 qui est installée et par rapport à la version 0.70, il y juste une histoire de lib qui ne sont plus nécessaires dans la nouvelle version me semble-t-il.

Bref en mode rootless cela marche nickel


----------



## daffyb (27 Octobre 2001)

Est ce que gimp fonctionne correctement en mode rootless ?
j'ai la souris qui disparait dans la fenêtre d'édition de l'image. C'est pas très pratique.
Cela a lieu avec tous les wm, mais que en rootless.
ma conf :
XDarwin 1.0a3
X.1
XFree86 Version 4.1.99.1 
iMac 700


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

Sais pas, j'utilise pas The Gimp, mais peux éventuellement l'installer pour faire un essai en mode rootless.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par daffyb:
*Est ce que gimp fonctionne correctement en mode rootless ?
j'ai la souris qui disparait dans la fenêtre d'édition de l'image. C'est pas très pratique.
Cela a lieu avec tous les wm, mais que en rootless.
ma conf :
XDarwin 1.0a3
X.1
XFree86 Version 4.1.99.1 
iMac 700*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je viens d'installer tout le bazar hier soir: XFree86, Windowmaker et Gimp, et mon curseur disparaît lui aussi. Pas pratique pour faire des dessins quand on ne vois pas le crayon... Je n'ai pas essayé sans le mode rootless, je regarderai ce soir.


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2001)

Pour ma part, le curseur ne disparait qu'en mode rootless. En mode full screen, ça marche parfaitement


----------



## Einbert (31 Octobre 2001)

Voilà, j'ai enfin réussi à installer windowmaker 0.70.0
Voici quelques types pour ceux qui aimeraient se lancer dans l'aventure :
1) installer Xfree4.1 (ou la plus récente des versions); pour savoir quelle est la version la plus récente, regarder ici
et pour d/l les différents binaries, ben c'est ici ; pour l'installation, je vous conseil fortement de lire ce qui se trouve là...Faites tous comme indiquer et l'installation devrait se dérouler sans problème !
2) installer Xdarwin1.0a3 que vous pouvez d/l ici

Avant de continuer, voici les raisons pour lesquelles je n'avais pas réussi à installer windowmaker :

-si on utilise 10.1, il faut impérativement avoir également les devtools 10.1 d'installer, sans quoi l'installation de windowmaker ne fonctionnera pas...et vi, pour l'installation, ben il lui faut cc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-pour ceux qui aurait fréquemment (donc presque à chaque démarrage...ce qui est mon cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) des problèmes d'horloge qui revient à 1970 ou 1969 ou une quelconque autre date antérieure, ben assurez-vous que l'horloge est correct, car sinon il ne va pas faire l'installation !!

-avec fink cela n'a pas fonctionné, car il s'acharne a cherché windowmaker-0.65.1.1 dans le fichier ftp où se trouve maintenant windowmaker-0.70.0...donc le d/l du premier ne prend que 5sec., même pas...Comme ce fichier ne contient rien, ben quand l'installation va arriver au point où elle doit décompacter ce fichier, ben vu que celui-ci est vide, ben pouf, ça merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
*Petite question à ce sujet *: je ne comprends pas pourquoi fink n'est pas capable de mettre à jour sa liste !! Il y a pourtant bien la commande 
	
	



```

```
, mais cela n'a aucun effet sur les éléments de la liste !! Comment le faire alors ??

Venons-en à la suite de l'installation, donc l'installation à proprement dite de windowmaker :

4) télécharger la dernière version de windowmaker ici

Après avoir décompressé le tout avec stuffi ou par le terminal avec tar (man tar pour plus d'info) je crois, ben lire attentivement le fichier INSTALL....Tout est expliqué !! Si on suit à la lettre, ben tout fonctionne, mais je rappelle qu'il faut les devtools 10.1 et l'horloge réglé correctement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Good luck


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Merci beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as tu essaye OroborOSX en rootless?
c'est tres leger, pas loin de 200Ko et tres bien integre

c'est par la:
http://julia.et.ic.ac.uk/adrian/software/oroborosx/ 

quelqu'un sait il ou trouver la fonte monaco (celle de Terminal.app) pour serveur X?


----------

